# 4 gauge shotgun



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

In the day I almost bought a Russian pump 4 gauge for $699 new.

http://www.gunauction.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=8843102


after watching this poor soul firing a single shot I am glad I didnt


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

How about a 2 gauge?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It's a Russian KS-23. The barrels are made from rejected 23mm cannon barrels. The Russians use them in law enforcement and in corrections.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys,I hate you... I just wasted 2hrs in youtube land...:thumbup: There is some really cool things out there.Just learned what all a .410 shotgun can shoot without blowing up...


----------



## BamaFaninMilton (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like the Russians have been watching TK and Mike videos!


----------

